# [ODMP] Hardin County Sheriff's Office, Illinois ~ February 12, 2006



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Hardin County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on February 12, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18141*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff Elizabeth Edwards 
*Hardin County Sheriff's Office
Illinois*
End of Watch: Sunday, February 12, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, February 12, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Elizabeth Edwards was killed in an automobile accident.

Deputy Edwards was responding to a report of an automobile accident east of Elizabethtown just before 0800 hours, when icy conditions caused her to lose control of her cruiser and strike a tree.

Deputy Edwards was flown to Deaconess Hospital where she died from head injuries.

Agency Contact Information
Hardin County Sheriff's Office
Courthouse Hill
Elizabethtown, IL 62931

Phone: (618) 287-2271

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

